# Costco new grain free food



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

I was at costco today buying food for my babies and Ive had them on the kirkland lamb and rice and I noticed they had a new food called natures domain grain free salmon and sweet potatoe was wondering if anyone has heard of this and if it is anygood?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I was just in for dog food on tuesday and I didn't see it. I would be happy for a 3rd choice. I get both the chicken & lamb.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There's another thread on this somewhere around here. . . I think the general consensus was that it has a crapload of potato and not much meat.


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

I will be giving that a try as soon as and if it lands in my Costco. My EPI Gretel is doing okay on Kirkland Chicken but I would love to try their grain free.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

unlike most grain free foods that not only eliminate the grains but also have higher meat content, this food appears to have just eliminated the grains and instead used a bunch of potato without having much meat content.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I feed Kirkland Brand Chicken recipe....it's the only one my Costco carries. Deuce likes it and his coat is much nicer than it was on Pedigreee. Kirkland brand is good dog food.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> unlike most grain free foods that not only eliminate the grains but also have higher meat content, this food appears to have just eliminated the grains and instead used a bunch of potato without having much meat content.


Derek, check this one out....

Dr. Tim's | Premium All Natural Dog Food

No potato required.....but does the average GSD need this?

I use a 32/20 with grain, grain doesn't mean low protein.


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

I went to my Costco this evening and they didn't have the grain free. Bummer.

I agree that the Kirkland brand dog food is really good. I'll keep my eye out for the grain free.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I've always been happy with Kirkland/Costco products - I'd love to be able to see the ingredient list and analysis on this new food. Going to Costco tomorrow so I'll see if it's there.

Reread OP - is the name Nature's Domain with a brand of Kirkland or is the brand Nature's Domain...not that it really matters.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here is the ingredient list:

Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

I made the meat items blue and the carbs red.

WAAAY more carbs than meat.

Here is the website link: http://www.naturesdomainpetfood.com


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I think if you have a dog that is sensitive to grains, and the "better" grain free diets are out of one's financial budget....this food can be a better alternative than some other foods.
They also have a Turkey & Sweet Potatoe diet.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think the ingredient listing tells the whole story for this dog food. 

If you look at the guaranteed analysis, it's 24% protein and 14% fat. If you compare that to, say, TOTW Pacific Stream, which is 25% protein and 15% fat, how is that appreciably different?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I don't think the ingredient listing tells the whole story for this dog food.
> 
> If you look at the guaranteed analysis, it's 24% protein and 14% fat. If you compare that to, say, TOTW Pacific Stream, which is 25% protein and 15% fat, how is that appreciably different?


The two are made by Diamond. They are pretty much the same foods. Interestingly, the company's own website says that food allergies are rare and that these foods are "hot". Tells you a lot.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

sable123 said:


> The two are made by Diamond. They are pretty much the same foods. Interestingly, the company's own website says that food allergies are rare and that these foods are "hot". Tells you a lot.


What do you mean by hot?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

paulag1955 said:


> What do you mean by hot?


I think they mean popular.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I think they mean popular.


*"Grain-free diets seem to be the hottest pet food trend right now. What are the benefits of feeding grain-free?

Many dogs seem to be sensitive to ingredients in traditional pet food formulas. Although true food allergies are relatively uncommon (only 10% of pets with allergies actually have food allergies), it does seem that food sensitivities are reported more frequently in veterinary practice than ever before."*

This website is meant for retailers if you ask me not consumers. It has the feel of a B to B site.

My vet thinks people are just crazy with the "so-called" maladies they say their dogs have. Kind of like Munchausen by Proxy Syndrome.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cash didn't have a true allergy, but every food with grain that I tried gave him bloody diarreah while grainfree produced solid poops. He was wasting away to a skeleton before I tried grain-free. I think part of the reason things like this are showing up now is because more people care enough to investigate, not to mention there are alternatives available. Years ago a dog like Cash might have just been put down. It wouldn't have occurred to most people to find a grain-free food 20 years ago.


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

I have wondered why the grain free is so popular too. My neighbor has a GSD that is constantly scratching to the point her fur is worn off to the skin. They switched to grain free and it helped a lot. 

I have a dog with EPI and although she is doing good on grain food, there is room for improvement so I wanted to give grain free a try. 

I guess a lot of people go the grain free route for similar reasons.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

I use the purple bag of 40lb dog food. I don't think that's grain free. 

I like their food. Bummer no costcos where I'm moving too. Have to order online in bulk


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Hansel & Gretel said:


> I have wondered why the grain free is so popular too.


Because people are becoming more educated (and yes, some are swayed by advertising).

Dogs do NOT need grains or carbs in their diet.

Grains/carbs are cheap fillers in dry dog food.

You will feed LESS of a grain free food than you will one that is loaded with grains ... and there less coming out the other end, too!


----------

